# Bloody egg!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I found a newly-laid egg with blood on it as though the chicken had been bleeding. I don't know which chicken laid it. Is this common? Do I need to be concerned about the chicken?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have it happen quite often with our chickens. It's nothing to be worried about. I'm not sure what causes it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is normal...sometimes the egg is quite large for the chicken to lay and it kinda makes them bleed a bit..... It is most common with the younger first time layers...but.. I have seen it as well... in some older birds.... :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, thanks. I just hope it doesn't happen too often. That has to be painful.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep same here! Some of the eggs I get are just huge, and I am amazed that they can pass them, and they have to do this every day! Poor things!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> OK, thanks. I just hope it doesn't happen too often. That has to be painful.


 I know.... :hug:


----------

